# Fire Alarms ????



## Examiner (Dec 21, 2009)

Given: Type II-B

Code: 2006 IBC

Occupancy Group: Business

Existing fully automatic fire suppression system.

Existing electrical service remaining but will new circuits.

Tenant finish out: new tenant in existing shell space, new HVAC, new lights

Question:

The code does not require manual fire alarm pull stations per IFC 907.2.2 Exception.

New HVAC will have smoke detectors.

Will fire alarms be required?

Will auditable and visual alarms be required in the existing building?


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarms ????

not by base code


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarms ????

The HVAC detectors need to be connected to the panel monitoring the sprinkler water flow and activate a supervisory signal.  An audible signal should be a part of that existing sprinkler system per 903.4.2.

No audibles or visuals are required to be retrofit.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarms ????



> The HVAC detectors need to be connected to the panel monitoring the sprinkler water flow and activate a supervisory signal


Gene can you provide a code section that requires this. I am asking because we have taken over the sprinkler and alarms reviews and inspections from the FD. Fourtunately I have a very qualified employee doing this job but I need to get myself up to speed. I just don't find where notification is required in a single story B occupancy with a NFPA 13 system and less than 500 people in the 2006 IFC.

My guy is out this week so I can't ask him

Thanks


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarms ????

mtlogcabin

907.4.1 ifc 2009 with exceptions or 907.12  2003 ifc

I do not think he is saying you need a/v's through out, and I would possbily look at not doing it if it is a sprinkler monitoring panel only


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarms ????

I think I found what Gene was referring too. Is this it?

2006 IFC

[F] 907.11 Duct smoke detectors.

Duct smoke detectors shall be connected to the building’s fire alarm control panel when a fire alarm system is provided. Activation of a duct smoke detector shall initiate a visible and audible supervisory signal at a constantly attended location. Duct smoke detectors shall not be used as a substitute for required open-area detection.

Exceptions:

1.	The supervisory signal at a constantly attended location is not required where duct smoke detectors activate the building’s alarm notification appliances.

2.	In occupancies not required to be equipped with a fire alarm system, actuation of a smoke detector shall activate a visible and audible signal in an approved location. Smoke detector trouble conditions shall activate a visible or audible signal in an approved location and shall be identified as air duct detector trouble.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarms ????

Exception 2 to 907.11 is applicable and devices like these are typically used in these instances:

http://www.systemsensor.com/pdf/A05-0423.pdf

Since the building is “not required” to have the fire alarm system (previously established) the audible for the sprinkler unfortunately is typically the exterior bell or horn or in some cases the 110v weatherproof horn/strobe.  The sprinkler monitoring panel is typically a communicator panel like this:

http://silentknight.com/htmfiles/fire/5104.htm

used to suffice the requirement for supervision and transmission of alarm signals for the water control valves and alarm attachments only (as previously noted) and I don’t see any requirement for it to actuate non-required interior alarm notification appliances in any 06 ICC documents but I could have missed something.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarms ????

A supervisory connection to the buildings sprinkler monitoring panel is the quickest and easiest solution.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Fire Alarms ????

TJ,

I would certainly agree where the building is limited in tenant build-out potentials and the supervising equipment is easily accessible and addressable.  You know how it is in the fall when tenants kick on their furnaces and crews are searching for activated ducts while having to window shop


----------

